# Inbound into customs (3 weeks)



## GETNIT (Jan 14, 2014)

I've been waiting for a package from china (50g raw) its shown inbound into customs for 3weeks. Is this normal? Kinda sweating it! I haven't been tracking it much as I know that can raise suspicion. I usually do domestic but my last domestic contact isn't around anymore. Shouldn't I get a seizure letter after this long? I hate this waiting. Input please


----------



## meathead96 (Jan 14, 2014)

3wks is pretty long but it has been the holidays and packages can get caught up or misplaced in customs. Seizure letters could  come months later.  I wouldn't count on that coming soon if thats the case. Give it some time. It may still show up.


----------



## GETNIT (Jan 14, 2014)

meathead96 said:


> 3wks is pretty long but it has been the holidays and packages can get caught up or misplaced in customs. Seizure letters could  come months later.  I wouldn't count on that coming soon if thats the case. Give it some time. It may still show up.



Thanks bro! I kinda figured the holidays could hold shit up... But then you get to reading shit people post on here of stories that somebody knew somebody that knew somebody...,,that got their door kicked down.. Etc. making me paranoid! But, for all I know it's just held up. Plus, I have to believe if they did seize it they wouldn't sweat such a small amount and would just send me the stupid letter!


----------



## Christsean (Jan 14, 2014)

3weeks is a long time. Which customs location SF, LA or CHI?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GETNIT (Jan 14, 2014)

christsean said:


> 3weeks is a long time. Which customs location sf, la or chi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk



sf


----------



## Christsean (Jan 14, 2014)

I had them turn my pack around that was in customs that long. It was powder and I thought they finally released it. Two days later it showed up in china. Waaa waaaa waaa!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steroidforyou (Jan 14, 2014)

It s not unnormal , one of my client's order got his order at the end of 32 days.. Usps sucks..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 14, 2014)

steroidforyou said:


> It s not unnormal , one of my client's order got his order at the end of 32 days.. Usps sucks..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed. The postal service is a joke at times. 


Warrior


----------



## GETNIT (Jan 14, 2014)

It's the waiting that sucks. Although, I'd gladly wait another 3 weeks if it means I get my pkg!


----------



## GETNIT (Jan 14, 2014)

My pkg left china on dec. 16 and arrived at SF customs dec. 24


----------



## ratedR (Jan 14, 2014)

why would you put this kind of info up? very few posts and no rep. Kind of sketchy if you ask me.


----------



## GETNIT (Jan 14, 2014)

ratedR said:


> why would you put this kind of info up? very few posts and no rep. Kind of sketchy if you ask me.



I thought I was too paranoid.... 
I rarely participate in discussions unless I can offer my first person experience. Most questions and concerns have already been asked in the forum so I usually try to read other threads before starting one.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd bet, they caught it... Load your gun, wait don't do that it only makes them mad.  50g raw is not small amount in their eyes that is intent to distribute FYI. you will more than likely get a letter in the next 2weeks or so.


----------



## hrtpharm (Jan 15, 2014)

I had that happen once got a letter from homeland security 6 months later the west coast is touchy for anything from china good luck brother.


----------



## DJ rocko (Jun 29, 2014)

GETNIT said:


> It's the waiting that sucks. Although, I'd gladly wait another 3 weeks if it means I get my pkg!



GETNIT, so what happened ?, did CUSTOMS release the package or was it seized. I'm going thru the same situation right now, my shit is been held in SF CUSTOMS for 3 weeks also.


----------



## DJ rocko (Jun 29, 2014)

GETNIT, so what happened ?, did CUSTOMS release the package or was it  seized. I'm going thru the same situation right now, my shit is been  held in SF CUSTOMS for 3 weeks also.


----------



## GETNIT (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, It never came. I never got a seizure letter and about 6 months later a customs agent came to my door.... Nothing happened i played stupid said that i havent used in a long time as i had moved in with my girlfriend who doesnt condone using anabolics....yadda yadda...and he gave me a warning that scared the crap out of me....dont mean to scare you. You may get your stuff and everything will be fine but you should start thinking of what to say in the event that one comes to your house.


----------



## psychowhite (Jun 30, 2014)

GETNIT said:


> Well, It never came. I never got a seizure letter and about 6 months later a customs agent came to my door.... Nothing happened i played stupid said that i havent used in a long time as i had moved in with my girlfriend who doesnt condone using anabolics....yadda yadda...and he gave me a warning that scared the crap out of me....dont mean to scare you. You may get your stuff and everything will be fine but you should start thinking of what to say in the event that one comes to your house.


You serious?  What all did the agent ask you? 

www.levram.us


----------



## GETNIT (Jun 30, 2014)

He asked me if I had ordered it and I said I don't think so. I said I hadn't used anything in over a year and it may have been sent by accident. He asked if I knew it was a class 3 drug... I said "no but I'm also unsure of what the classifications of drugs were anyways."  ... All with a dumb look on my face. He then told me this was a warning and if i was caught doing this id be in seriouse trouble facing major federal charges. Last thing he asked was if i wanted to tell him anything else... i said no. The entire discussion was less than 4 minutes I'm sure... But it felt like hours


----------



## BadGas (Jun 30, 2014)

Talk about shit stacking up in your underwear amd trying not to make the face that goes along with it! Damn!! Thats downright nuts. If he came to your door. They were definately keeping an eye on ya for that time in between.


----------



## theestone (Jul 1, 2014)

Scary.


----------



## DJ rocko (Jul 5, 2014)

I dont know what to say man. I can't go domestic cause shit is expensive. My order consisted of 100g (raw) of different gears which could have been used for 3 years. Can customs agents have the right to search my apartment ?? I live in the bay area and because of this I'm gonna take a long time off from juicing and hopefully reunite some relatives living on the east cost.


----------



## GETNIT (Jul 5, 2014)

DJ rocko said:


> I dont know what to say man. I can't go domestic cause shit is expensive. My order consisted of 100g (raw) of different gears which could have been used for 3 years. Can customs agents have the right to search my apartment ?? I live in the bay area and because of this I'm gonna take a long time off from juicing and hopefully reunite some relatives living on the east cost.



Customs won't search your place but they can notify authorities (sherifs department: NTF narcotics task force) if they suspect something..... Have a friend hold on to your gear just in case and also so you have peace of mind. If they search your house they'll find nothing and they can fucking EAT CROW!


----------



## bigant46 (Jul 7, 2014)

Bro, contact your supplier, tell him its hemmed up and have a backup address. Most companies honor a second order (free insurance). If your shit is siezed, your only gonna get a love letter from customs. No sweat


----------



## the_predator (Jul 7, 2014)

1st off, you are putting a lot of info out there. 2nd, why in the fuck would you even consider ordering anything but domestic(at least for a while) after an agent showed up at your door? I understand you lost your source but come on...if you found this site then you can find the SPONSOR FORUM and "maybe" find another domestic source(HINT, HINT).


----------



## DJ rocko (Jul 7, 2014)

bigant46 said:


> Bro, contact your supplier, tell him its hemmed up and have a backup address. Most companies honor a second order (free insurance). If your shit is siezed, your only gonna get a love letter from customs. No sweat



backup address won't fuking work 0n the west coast if your order is coming from china. I would just not recommend anyone near the west coast to get their shit from countrys on the "watch list" (most asian nation). Its bad news .


----------



## rclabwholesale (Jul 7, 2014)

plenty of good domestic sources out here bro, all these guys will treat you well. fast ta, and low cost. save you some headache


----------



## rclabwholesale (Jul 7, 2014)

its not worth going thru that crazy shit man. i mean wow your nuts probably hurt for a few days after that guys showed up


----------



## BigBoiH (Jul 7, 2014)

I would have Shit a brick. I am the worst liar ever.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 7, 2014)

I would say it's seized. Don't worry as they will send a letter.  Don't do anything with it just throw it out.


----------



## GETNIT (Jul 10, 2014)

Just had another vibrant experience: purchased a few hundred dollars worth of gear from one of the domestic sponsors here and they sent it international cause I guess they lost there domestic connection. Anyways, went to sign for it at the PDF office and the pkg was soaked and dripping oil.... I refused it.... But WTF! Why can't these people take better care of customers?!


----------



## HamHands (Jul 11, 2014)

GETNIT said:


> Just had another vibrant experience: purchased a few hundred dollars worth of gear from one of the domestic sponsors here and they sent it international cause I guess they lost there domestic connection. Anyways, went to sign for it at the PDF office and the pkg was soaked and dripping oil.... I refused it.... But WTF! Why can't these people take better care of customers?!



That sucks! And it's also why I like doing business face to face. Gear is rampant at my gym and apparently always has been. I never noticed until I started to inquire a little bit. I suggest you do the same OP. Most are all too willing to help your needs.


----------



## BigBoiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Very true. My gym is pretty small and there are like 3 dealers ready to roll at any time.


----------

